# Remote Coder Part time or Full time



## bunkie717

I have 8 years experience in medical coding and billing.  I  have been a CPC for 5 1/2 years.  I am looking for any remote jobs in any specialy.  I can do transcription work as well.  I have more experience in Radiolgy.  Any specialty would be wonderful.  Please email  with any leads anyone may have for me.   stephaniemedex@yahoo.com 

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.  

Resume' apon request


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

FYI-
Did see under "JOB POSTINGS" McKesson is looking for remote coders 

Good Luck in your search!

Jamie


----------



## nkorab

*Remote medical biller/coder*

I am interested in the remote medical biller postition for part time work. I have extensive billing experience and am a recent graduate of AAPC for professional coders.

I have a full time position within an Urology office at the present time doing all phases of billing and coding.  I am also very familiar with Nephrology and dialysis billing.

If I seem to fit your needs, I can send my resume for your review.

Thanks
Nancy Korab CPC-A


----------



## bunkie717

I did.  Thank you Jamie.


----------



## lnhunt69

Coding Concepts is hiring remote professional coders please send resume to psiebert@codingconcepts.com or call 480.525.8451.


----------

